# Spicing things up in the bedroom



## Sweetestkiss (Sep 21, 2015)

Me and my h is going on a mini vacation soon and I really want too spice things up in the bedroom, he said in boring ?? so I want to change that thought.. I'm open to anything I just want to have fun and let loose... Give me some ideas guys!!!!


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

Sweetestkiss said:


> Me and my h is going on a mini vacation soon and I really want too spice things up in the bedroom, he said in boring ?? so I want to change that thought.. I'm open to anything I just want to have fun and let loose... Give me some ideas guys!!!!


Will you two be alone?

Do you ever initiate? I would love if my wife whispered in my ear how much she needed to me and what she wanted to do to me.. and then followed through. If I don't initiate, then nothing usually happens. 

Tell him how much you need him.. Then later throw him on the bed and take him.

Edit... I read some of your other posts. I am not quite sure what he wants. One good suggestion.. bring some note cards and a couple of pens. Each of you write out 5-6 fantasies each. Then look at each of them. Put the cards in 3 different piles. Pile 1 is you both agree to do it. Pile 2 is maybe. Pile 3 is no.

Then draw one out of Pile 1 and have fun.. if you are adventurous, draw one out of pile 2.


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Bring some toys. Put on a show for him with some toys. Let him join in if he wants. Some new lingerie maybe?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well you need to know what that means to him. I could tell you what would keep it spicy for me but I'm not him. So you need to ask what he is looking for


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

So he flat out said "You're boring"? People do that? Wow.
Maybe he wants anal. Yeah, maybe just lingerie. Maybe sit on his face or 69 him without him having to ask, could be simple enough. Maybe the kitchen. Maybe the balcony while the sun sets. No inhibitions is probably the key.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Try something like this...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Uhhh Make me feel like a woman !!!


Ok toss a load in the washing machine.


----------



## Sweetestkiss (Sep 21, 2015)

Ellisredding- that's too funny

Thanks you guys, I know what wants he want me too put on a show for him, he wants me to pertend that I'm a stipper and he also wants to see me masturbate... I know those two for a fact, and yes he just came right out and said I'm boring....


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Uh endless possibilities here. On the way there some black nylons and garter belt underneath would be instant success. Lots of flashing/teasing.

Put him in a chair in front of the full length mirror. All hotels have them and let him watch while you service him.

Works for me!!!!!!!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
you know what he wants. Of course if he said you were boring, I don't know if you want to do what he wants. 






Sweetestkiss said:


> Ellisredding- that's too funny
> 
> Thanks you guys, I know what wants he want me too put on a show for him, he wants me to pertend that I'm a stipper and he also wants to see me masturbate... I know those two for a fact, and yes he just came right out and said I'm boring....


----------



## TAMNewb (Oct 24, 2015)

Sweetestkiss said:


> I know what wants he want me too put on a show for him, he wants me to pertend that I'm a stipper and he also wants to see me masturbate... I know those two for a fact, and yes he just came right out and said I'm boring....


I couldn't contain myself if my wife actually let go of her inhibitions and did that for me. That's a good start....


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know about your sex life, but I'm kind of in the same boat as your husband. My wife is pretty boring in bed too. I have plenty of fantasies that have been shared with my wife, and she hasn't done any of them.

If he's already told you what he wants, just do that. Don't try to come up with something out of left field.

Or you could wake him up with a bj. Every guy wants that.


----------



## Sweetestkiss (Sep 21, 2015)

I always do that, I really don't know why he said im boring I give him blow jobs on a regular basis, I have tons of lingerie 
I think he is just bored with me altogether, maybe he wants someone new....


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Sweetestkiss said:


> I always do that, I really don't know why he said im boring I give him blow jobs on a regular basis, I have tons of lingerie
> I think he is just bored with me altogether, maybe he wants someone new....


maybe it is just too routine. try to do what he asked?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If he thinks things are boring, why doesn't he try to spice things up instead of blaming it on you?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

There are some pretty sexy board games you can order from Amazon you might what to take a look at. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
his telling you that you are boring but not saying what he wants is really unfair.

Is it possible that he is embarrassed to say what he wants and somehow expects you to figure it out? Lots of possibilities in that direction, but I don't know how you could tell which. 





Sweetestkiss said:


> I always do that, I really don't know why he said im boring I give him blow jobs on a regular basis, I have tons of lingerie
> I think he is just bored with me altogether, maybe he wants someone new....


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe he watches too much porn. Sounds like you're pretty adventurous as it is.


----------



## Sweetestkiss (Sep 21, 2015)

He does watch a lot of porn.... He even watches it while I'm giving him a blow job some time during sex...


----------



## Gonecrazy (Oct 12, 2014)

Sweetestkiss said:


> He does watch a lot of porn.... He even watches it while I'm giving him a blow job some time during sex...


There is your problem right there!
First, you are not enough. Now, sex with porn in not enough. What is the next level?! Porn kills normal healthy sex lives.
Gonecrazy
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Imnotlost (Nov 1, 2015)

Gonecrazy said:


> There is your problem right there!
> First, you are not enough. Now, sex with porn in not enough. What is the next level?! Porn kills normal healthy sex lives.
> Gonecrazy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TOTALLY AGREE. I had a porn addiction. It really took me to some dark places. He needs to realize YOU are real and his wife, not some pornstar bimbo. I think the idea of discussing it with him and doing the fantasy ideas on cards is a good idea....AFTER he has put away the porn and come back to reality and to you. 
Hope that helps!


----------

